# Mutt -- Bad IDN in "from": '(null)'

## Sebatical

When trying to use mutt with postfix, I'm getting an error message that reads: Bad IDN in "from": '(null)'

I know that I searched what seemed like the entire universe last time I got this and after trying several things with my charset, it turned out that it was something completely different.

The problem.. is that I can't remember what that something is.

A couple of hours or searching tonight has yielded nothing, and I'm hoping that someone out there might recognize this error and offer a suggestion.

Many thanks!

----------

## Sebatical

*bump*

----------

## balkira

I get the same error when sending a mail using mutt.

I think it is because there is nothing (null) in the domain name (IDN).

Look at the 'from', you should see something like 'root@' omitting the domain name.

So, the question here becomes:

How do we set mutt so that default sent mails get a valid 'from' field?

I've got mydomain.org and i'd like to send mail using that domain.

any advice?

----------

## balkira

*bump*

----------

## balkira

hi,

i've solved my problem by adding the following line into /etc/mutt/Muttrc

```
set from="balkira@xx.com"
```

where xx.com is ur own DNS or whatever u want..

hope it will solve ur problem as well..

bless[/code]

----------

